# S7 PC-Adapter



## thomass5 (7 April 2010)

Hallo,
RS232 PC-Adapter 6ES7 972-0CA22-0XA0
LogiLink USB-RS232 Adapter AU0002B
Step7 5.4

An meinem "alten" Laptop mit richtiger RS232-Schnittstelle funzt der Adapter tadellos. Nun wollte ich mit dem "neueren" mal wieder auf die Steuerung. USB-RS232 Adapter besorgt mit Profilic Chip und ??? warums nicht geht.
Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben zu den Schnittstelleneinstellungen? Bis dahin werd ich den "alten" gut pflegen.
Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2010)

Hast du die COM-Adresse für den USB-Adapter richtig eingestellt ?


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2010)

18, darunter ist nichts frei FIFO auch schon deaktiviert...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2010)

ok... in so hohen Bereichen war ich nie  ... was ist den COM1 zB ?


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2010)

da war das UMTS-Modul 
er redet leider immer noch nicht
werds morgen weiter versuchen
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2010)

... ich werd den alten Laptop weiter pflegen! Selbst auf Com1 findet er in auto  zwar ein  187,5 Netz aber keine Teilnehmer. Mit MPI findet er auch keine Teilnehmer. Am Alten Laptop kein Problem weder mit 19,2 noch 38,4 am Adapter. Demnächst ist denke ich ein Netlink oder so fällig.
Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2010)

Les dir das mal durch LINK


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2010)

Samstag abend werd ich mal damit weitermachen
Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt Siemens nur COM1 bis COM8. Da muss also der virtuelle COM-Port rein.


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2010)

So, hab mir nun nen IBHLINK geangelt, und werd mal weitersehen. Der USB-RS232 Umsetzer funzt bei allen möglichen Geräten aber nicht hier.
Thomas


----------

